# Leaf - Long Journey Vlog!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry, not entirely sure if Vlog is a word but I've heard it been used a few times!

Here's a vid of the 207mile journey from N Yorks to nr Stoke-On-Trent. Was good fun! Costs & facts at end of video for those wondering!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

How come its free to charge up


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Won't be in a year or two but I guess they're trying to incentivise getting one. Nissan dealers will be free too of course.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing. & :lol: at the last part!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, that's the 416 miles complete!

Total cost Around £1.50!

In a few weeks ill be trying a 268mile trip darn sarth. So 536miles total!

If that's doable in an EV then anything's possible!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

top vlog, enjoyed watching it.

HOOLIGANS - Lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Interesting but looks like a complete faff, 2 hours to charge and have to plan the route in advance etc

Honestly rather spend the cash and send out exhaust fumes

Feel like owning an electric car will be s but of a gimmick / fad unless they can sort batteries to last long and charge super quick

'Sorry I'm late, car took 2 hours to charge'


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

It's no different from me taking the DB9 out for a long journey though tbh, with such a greedy V12 and AM's patent fuel thimble, I find a tank only gets 180 odd miles in a run so I have to research where sells decent petrol and if the pumps are working in advance. I'm well up for the idea of an EV car but on costs and because Boss Cookie prefers them I think we are leaning towards the Zoe ATM but I'm trying to swing test driving a Leaf too. Very interesting vlog and it prompted me to check Ecotriciy and there are quite a few charge points in my area and I'm in the sticks and loads more planned too  Gotta be worth a try for a couple of years before they stop being cheap and start being normal. I'm sad so I like all the planning and preparation, better than the driving lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> It's no different from me taking the DB9 out for a long journey though tbh, with such a greedy V12 and AM's patent fuel thimble, I find a tank only gets 180 odd miles in a run so I have to research where sells decent petrol and if the pumps are working in advance. I'm well up for the idea of an EV car but on costs and because Boss Cookie prefers them I think we are leaning towards the Zoe ATM but I'm trying to swing test driving a Leaf too. Very interesting vlog and it prompted me to check Ecotriciy and there are quite a few charge points in my area and I'm in the sticks and loads more planned too  Gotta be worth a try for a couple of years before they stop being cheap and start being normal. I'm sad so I like all the planning and preparation, better than the driving lol


Chance of finding a shell or tesco with momentum which takes about 5 minutes to fill vs finding a rare place with a socket and ebtertaining who ever is in your car for a couple hours?

Not selling it for me atm


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Chance of finding a shell or tesco with momentum which takes about 5 minutes to fill vs finding a rare place with a socket and ebtertaining who ever is in your car for a couple hours?
> 
> Not selling it for me atm


Not for me either. Having to wait 2 hours to charge it up with two kids aged 5 and 3!!!! No thanks


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Who said 2 hours to charge? It takes 20 minutes!

As for rare points.

Check out www.zap-map.com/live to see how 'rare' they are.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ardandy said:


> Who said 2 hours to charge? It takes 20 minutes!
> 
> As for rare points.
> 
> Check out www.zap-map.com/live to see how 'rare' they are.


My mistake I mis heard

You said it goes up 1% every 50 seconds or so. That's still around an hour and a half?

But still, if you have a family they're gonna be incredibly bored waiting, especially if you have to charge twice on a run that a proper car would do in one go


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kimo said:


> Interesting but looks like a complete faff, 2 hours to charge and have to plan the route in advance etc
> 
> Honestly rather spend the cash and send out exhaust fumes
> 
> ...


This is not a Fad, Nissan just released an update to the Leaf in a 30KW battery, giving 150 mile range and in 2017 they are suggesting a 250mile range.

This will cover something like 99% of single journeys covered in the UK and covers the average 12,000 miles per year average for UK drivers with a single charge per week....ie less than £10 to "Fuel" the average uk motorists car per month.:doublesho

We print a monthly newsletter for the whole Car industry body regarding car sales, it makes interesting reading, EV is getting stronger and stronger over the last 2 years and so far this year the first 2 qtr's have been boom time, especially in the UK and Scandinavian countries.

In 10 years from now, the average Motorist will not be dependant on oil for Fuel.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> This is not a Fad, Nissan just released an update to the Leaf in a 30KW battery, giving 150 mile range and in 2017 they are suggesting a 250mile range.
> 
> This will cover something like 99% of single journeys covered in the UK and covers the average 12,000 miles per year average for UK drivers with a single charge per week....ie less than £10 to "Fuel" the average uk motorists car per month.:doublesho


As I said, it will be a fad UNLESS they sort out the battery and charging time

If still rather buy petrol and 'destroy the Earth' though :lol:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Whenever I think of an EV I think of how popular these were & then think if I ever see them these days... I also wonder what percentage of EV owners also had one of these.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

For people who don't want to go full EV, i'd get out and try something like the BMW i3 with range extender.

You will get a full insight into the future of Powered Cars, the i3 is ahead the industry by about 5 years but the others will catch up.

I don't think you will see many single source vehicles like "Petrol Only" or "Diesel Only" in 10 years.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You're not going to arrive at a station with a flat battery so you're not charging from 0%. My ave charge is from 30 to 80%. On the vid I often say 20mins at each stop. 

On a 200 mile journey with kids you're stopping at least once! Toilets for one. 

As for boredom. Kids love it, 'can I do the plug daddy!'. Also kids playground at most of them. Also had more questions about this car than any other! Inc the corrado. Everyone's fascinated! Especially when you mention the cost!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

JJ0063 said:


> Whenever I think of an EV I think of how popular these were & then think if I ever see them these days... I also wonder what percentage of EV owners also had one of these.


My sister had one and thought she was the Bollo*ks, I just though it was Bollo*ks.

But yeah technology advances fast and EV is the biggest advance in car power for a long long time, you will see it gain rapid and change over time into something that suits 90% of all motorists.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> My sister had one and thought she was the Bollo*ks, I just though it was Bollo*ks.
> 
> But yeah technology advances fast and EV is the biggest advance in car power for a long long time, you will see it gain rapid and change over time into something that suits 90% of all motorists.


Sending email from a phone. That's pie in the sky!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kimo said:


> As I said, it will be a fad UNLESS they sort out the battery and charging time
> 
> If still rather buy petrol and 'destroy the Earth' though :lol:


I would like to point out that i got one for financial reasons! Not environmental.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ardandy said:


> I would like to point out that i got one for financial reasons! Not environmental.


That makes even less sense though as you could have a note for less than half the price, yes the fuel is more but over 5 years you're still cheaper with the note petrol than leaf surely?

As I said at the start, it was an interesting review but it's such a faff that even to save some cash if rather pay for convenience etc


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd love an electric car for my commute. The range does (did) worry me though. I have a 100mi round trip and was worried about simple things like; in the winter when I have to run with the lights on permanently, what's the real range! Can I have a second, pre-charged battery etc... I like the idea for the commute!


Would be interesting in 10-15yrs once the tech gets more mainstream what will happen to the price of fuel (diesel/petrol)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kimo said:


> That makes even less sense though as you could have a note for less than half the price, yes the fuel is more but over 5 years you're still cheaper with the note petrol than leaf surely?
> 
> As I said at the start, it was an interesting review but it's such a faff that even to save some cash if rather pay for convenience etc


I have it on a 2 year PCP. After that I hand it back.

Costing £200pm, saving me £200pm on fuel costs.

So rather than drive a 7 year old fiesta and pay fuel I drive a brand new car for £no extra! No MOT, tyres, repairs either. It pays for itself.

If I don't want the 'faff' I take my other car. I really don't see a down side when you have both options on your drive.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

lobotomy said:


> I'd love an electric car for my commute. The range does (did) worry me though. I have a 100mi round trip and was worried about simple things like; in the winter when I have to run with the lights on permanently, what's the real range! Can I have a second, pre-charged battery etc... I like the idea for the commute!
> 
> Would be interesting in 10-15yrs once the tech gets more mainstream what will happen to the price of fuel (diesel/petrol)


They have a normal 12v battery that all cars have that run the ancillaries etc so that doesn't affect range. Using a heater/ac the whole time would lose you 3-4 miles per full charge.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great video, thanks for sharing.

This does one thing for me and concretes in my mind that the majority of EVs are a complete faff to own if you regularly do longer journeys. Yes it's only 20minutes to charge but that only gets you 90 miles or there abouts? So great for commuting, if your commute is less than 50 miles or you want to add 20 minutes to your commute but annoying for longer journeys. 

That said, I am tempted by a Tesla. 300 miles is more like the range I would want. I've been on holiday this week in my Jag, we've done 1250 miles this week. I've stopped for fuel twice. If I had done the same journey with a Leaf I would have stopped the best part of 14 times (probably more the way I drive  ). I think I value my own time more than the money I would save. 

So I'm yet to be convinced. But like you said in the video, as a second card it's more practical. My wife could use it for her commute (20 miles each way) as I always drive at the weekend and she rarely goes any distance. She has a 500 Abarth at the moment so for her the savings would be great.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

How much did the 1250miles cost you?

Its a different type of journey tbh. After 2-3 hours in a car our little one is usually really bored and wanting out. With stopping every hour or so and getting a small bite to eat or playing in the playgrounds etc she was happy as Larry by the time we got there.

What I mean is rather than drive to your weekend away and it starts then, you make the journey the start of the holiday. For kids, services can be good fun! 

For me, doing 416 miles for £1.50ish is enough! Saved me £45-£50 which means we can go somewhere else more often. 

Travel costs £1-£2
Accommodation £57 for 4 nights (camping)

£60+ food for a 4 day holiday!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah the fuel cost me quite a chunk. 1 full tank when we left, 1 full tank in Stirling and another one back down here but there are two thirds of that tank left. A tank of diesel is about £75 in my car so that's 3 tank fulls = £225 - ~£50 what we have left is £175. But I don't hang around when I drive so my fuel consumption is quite low. According to the trip computer it's averaged 38MPG over those 1250 miles.

But like I said, my time is more valuable to me than the saving Having to plan my journey to the nth degree and stopping for 20 minutes at least every 90 miles would annoy me greatly. We stopped every couple of hours and that was mostly because my wife has the bladder of a 90 year old. I think we stopped twice at a services when we didn't need fuel. The most annoying part of my journey is finding a BP or Shell when it's time to fill up but that's not really that hard. If I was less fussy with my fuel I would't even need to do that. 

I didn't by my car to say money, I would still be in my 2.2 if I did. I'm not even going for a diesel next time round.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> Yeah the fuel cost me quite a chunk. 1 full tank when we left, 1 full tank in Stirling and another one back down here but there are two thirds of that tank left. A tank of diesel is about £75 in my car so that's 3 tank fulls = £225 - ~£50 what we have left is £175. But I don't hang around when I drive so my fuel consumption is quite low. According to the trip computer it's averaged 38MPG over those 1250 miles.
> 
> But like I said, my time is more valuable to me than the saving Having to plan my journey to the nth degree and stopping for 20 minutes at least every 90 miles would annoy me greatly. We stopped every couple of hours and that was mostly because my wife has the bladder of a 90 year old. I think we stopped twice at a services when we didn't need fuel. The most annoying part of my journey is finding a BP or Shell when it's time to fill up but that's not really that hard. If I was less fussy with my fuel I would't even need to do that.
> 
> I didn't by my car to say money, I would still be in my 2.2 if I did. I'm not even going for a diesel next time round.


I want a Focus ST to be the partner for the Leaf but then when I know in my head I can do a weeks commute for a few quid or take the Focus and spend £45 I'm bound to always go for the Leaf. Especially as most of mine is town/a-road so not fun driving at all.

When you have a 'saving', going back to something else is really hard!

On the plus side with the money we've saved I can get the in car cctv now!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Not sure if I mentioned it before but as part of Leaf ownership you can borrow a car from Nissan for 2 weeks a year for free! Handy for any longer journeys etc.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a nice little sweetener. Does it have to be two weeks in one go or days adding up to 14 days as and when needed?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Up to 14 days a year basically.

A Micra, Note or Juke from my local anyway.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

That, as a package, would almost certainly cover my every eventuality. As I'm getting older, my spur of the moment long jaunts are few and far between!! :lol:


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

So if you were to go on a family holiday somewhere and needed the extra space you could borrow an x-trail or something similar and just pay for the fuel and insurance ?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can get a Micra, Note or a Juke from my local dealer. 

I'm not sure if that's them or a Nissan rule.

You can pay £5 per day and use their insurance or use your own and add it as a temp one under your policy.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Renault do a similar thing; you can hire a Renault from Enterprise at 25% off if you own/lease a Zoe. I'm very tempted by Zoe and hearing your experience with the Leaf is tempting me further!!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm finding the Zoe offer tempting too, it's the cheapest small auto I can find with a good spec, a fiesta on a 2 year pcp is just under £200 and then I have to fuel it ...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Big sales push at the mo for brand loyalty. Buy an electric car from Nissan now and you're more likely to buy another when they are more mainstream.

Good time to buy an EV. Grants are still 100% too.

Worse case is its a 2 year deal. Hardly forever!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Grant stops 31/9/15 so need to order fast. I've got a few weeks to make up my mind, my local Renault dealer got in touch today following my test drive yesterday saying they'll match the Evans Halshaw offer for us. If I get free metallic paint so Boss Cookie is happy I think I'll go for it. Delivery they say is mid September (65 plate ofc). I want to drive a Leaf too just to feel the difference. Booking a test drive later


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You'll prefer the Leaf considerably IMO. It's dearer but you can feel why. Also bigger etc. Make sure you get the 3pin plug option on the Zoe too!

Also a slightly better range on Leaf.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ecotricity announce new chargers!

New points being installed this week - Birchanger, South Mimms, Hopwood Park, Charnock Richard South, Bridgwater, Thurrock. 

Planned for next two weeks - Northampton North relocation, Telford (new), Burtonwood (new), w/c 27th Kinmell Park East and West - (new)


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

JJ0063 said:


> Whenever I think of an EV I think of how popular these were & then think if I ever see them these days... I also wonder what percentage of EV owners also had one of these.


nearly everyone has one of these nowadays,

they just look like this now


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

A new VLOG for you all!

Please send me ideas/requests for some more!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We used to sell those amstrad telephones.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I guess it depends what you want from the car but I actually prefer the Zoe, it looks like an electric car should, the leaf is more like a normal car though.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Funny, most reviews want the next leaf to look like a normal car rather than be futuristically styled. 

The leaf outsells the Zoe considerably yet is cheaper. Got to be a reason why.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

One of the things I love about the Tesla is that is looks like a normal car.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That's pretty cool really. 

I've got something like a 50 mile commute daily and I'm often travelling over 100 miles a day to visit other offices and the likes so it doesn't suit me just yet. If my commute was say, 20 mile round trip I would consider one of these that's for sure. 

I like the certainty around the diesel and the availability of fuel couples with the range. 

Wouldn't rule these out but for the moment it just doesn't suit my needs. That being said I'm trying to cut my mileage as much as possible. It's just a waste of time being sat in the car.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Spoony said:


> That's pretty cool really.
> 
> I've got something like a 50 mile commute daily and I'm often travelling over 100 miles a day to visit other offices and the likes so it doesn't suit me just yet. If my commute was say, 20 mile round trip I would consider one of these that's for sure.
> 
> ...


BMW i3 would do it for you but a lot more expensive.

Does your commute go near a service station? Have a look here to see if there's on nearby. www.zap-map.com/live


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Next one's up!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great video as always and thanks for sharing. 

I can't but help thinking you're setting yourself up for some trouble though. Filming whilst driving, clearly holding the camera, and showing your speed over the limit for the road. 

I would hate for you to get into trouble for providing us with valuable information...


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Kimo said:


> That makes even less sense though as you could have a note for less than half the price, yes the fuel is more but over 5 years you're still cheaper with the note petrol than leaf surely?
> 
> As I said at the start, it was an interesting review but it's such a faff that even to save some cash if rather pay for convenience etc


Not quite. You can lease a leaf for around £130 a month. Then furl fuel costs are negligible.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep. My furl costs are tiny!


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Yep. My furl costs are tiny!


Whoops. Gotta love autocorrect.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I went for a short test drive in a Leaf Tekna earlier, seriously considering it.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Get a 4 day test.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Great video and love the cost of it but too much of a faff for me too. I see a problem too as they get more popular imagine the queue at charging points! I get annoyed now when petrol pumps are all full and I have to wait 2or3 mins while someone buys their weekly shop!


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I have thought about EV for our next "second car" but I can't rely on the wife to keep her phone charged, never mind a car.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> Great video and love the cost of it but too much of a faff for me too. I see a problem too as they get more popular imagine the queue at charging points! I get annoyed now when petrol pumps are all full and I have to wait 2or3 mins while someone buys their weekly shop!


This is my thinking.

Right now, to have an EV is pretty special, you're unique and compared with the rest of the populas...it's a rare thing.

Come a short time there will be a point where there are more EVs than charging points for sure.

I know they might put more in to meet demand but what would it mean to have the infrastructure?

Charging point at every parking bay?

Or are we hoping by the time EV sales increase they will all have a really good range?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It's going to be a fine balancing act. Increasing the number of charging points until we get to a point where the range is less of a concern. Tesla already have 300 mile range so I'm sure it won't be long until more EVs have decent range. Until that's improved I can't see EVs being massively popular.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Next Leaf will have a minimum realistic range of 150miles. Some reports are suggesting 250miles to compete with the raft of manufacturers now out there.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The charging infrastructure is always going to be a concern, specifically rapid charge points. I think it will be electric for town work and fuel cell for long distance, but again there is the fuel issue to think about. Do we really think the likes of shell and bp are going to let us jump off the petrol bandwagon. When they start adding charging points at there filling stations then we will know where the future lies, however how could they make money out of it ? Even £5 for electric would seem expensive.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

With a 250miles range there will be very few journeys done in a day that you would need to charge up with.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

At present it appears you are not showing the real cost of your journey. Although you might be able to charge for next to nothing I doubt that is the real cost and someone probably the tax payers are picking up the rest of your bill.

In the same way that if wind farms are so good they ought to be able to operate without subsidy how much does it really cost to recharge the battery?

I have been using lithium batteries now for about 6 years and in that time I have not seen a step change in the technology that would see a battery of a particular size give any meaningful increase in capacity. Typically a battery that offers better discharge capability usually gets heavier.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> At present it appears you are not showing the real cost of your journey. Although you might be able to charge for next to nothing I doubt that is the real cost and someone probably the tax payers are picking up the rest of your bill.


So to ME that is the cost. Which is all I care about tbh!

Well, we have always known that the Ecotricity Electric Highway was mostly not OLEV funded from things that have been said in the past but just so there is no misunderstanding... it was confirmed by Ecotricity today on Twitter than the majority of the Highway is not OLEV (public) funded.

This seems to clarify the position so we cannot say that we, taxpayers, have any rights or expectations as a result of government funding of the Highway. Nevertheless, they are creating the best network and it flies in the face of OLEV and the government that a relatively small, private company can do what the hundreds of millions of taxpayers money doesn't seem able to do.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The power output from modern brushless motors is phenomenal and has been shown how good they are in some sports cars. Just a shame the batteries don't last longer between charges.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have been using lithium batteries now for about 6 years and in that time I have not seen a step change in the technology that would see a battery of a particular size give any meaningful increase in capacity. Typically a battery that offers better discharge capability usually gets heavier.


Battery technology has not moved on nearly as far as many people think.

We may be able to power gadgets for a LOT longer than we could 5-10-20 years ago but probably 80% of this improvement is gadgets being more efficient with power, not an improvement in batteries.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Battery reliability has improved significantly though.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Battery reliability has improved significantly though.


Definitely.

As has overall life/charge cycles, ability to retain charge while not being used, better ability to recharge while not fully discharged, and capacity retained after years of use. :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

As long as size and weight get better, capacity is less of an issue. Just stick more batterys in the car!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ardandy said:


> With a 250miles range there will be very few journeys done in a day that you would need to charge up with.


This is why the Tesla appeals to me the most.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Here is an interesting excerpt from a book about EVs where it talks about the advancement of battery technology since the early 90s.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

I work with DC power / battery power back up and the change in the last 10 / 15 years has been incredible. It won't be long till EV run few batteries for fantastic range.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just found out a Polar point near a place I work at twice a week is free to charge and free park for the first hour!

Woohoo! Even cheaper electrikiting!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

we have a supplier that doesn't deliver to us anymore as his 80 mile battery wont get him her and back t a charging point in a reasonable time frame waste of time


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Got myself an in car camera!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Also got one about Carwings!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Regen mode in the Leaf!

PS. If you want me to stop posting these, tell me now and I'll stop!

(270+ mile journey this weekend coming up!)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Last one to post on here! Just because its another long journey.


----------

